# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πόσο ταίζουμε ενα περιστέρι 30 ημερών;

## Follow*The*Rabbit

Καλησπερα!!
Προκειται για το περιστερακι που βρηκα.
Απο την ΑΝΙΜΑ μου ειπανε 20μλ 3 φορες τη μερα αλλα μου ζηταει κι αλλο!! Του εδωσα τωρα ηδη 30μλ, και τσιριζει παλι, να του δωσω κι αλλα 10μλ; να του δινω μεχρι να μη ζηταει αλλο;
ή να μεινω στα 20 που μου ειπανε;

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω θα του εδινα μεχρι να γεμισει ο προλοβος-γουσια του και να σταματησει να ζηταει.

----------


## panos70

μικρο ειναι ,δωστου να φαει οσο θελει

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χλόη κάνε αυτά που σου λένε τα παιδιά . Δωσ΄του όσο θέλει εκτός και εάν έχεις την εμπειρία να δεις ότι γέμισε η γκούσα του.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

να μη σκασει φοβαμαι! υπαρχει περιπτωση να παραφαει και να παθει τιποτα; 
δυστυχως δεν εχω την εμπειρια, πρωτη φορα ταιζω!

----------


## pedrogall

Αφου ειναι 30 ημερων τρωει μονο του. Βαλτου μεσα στο κλουβι που το εχεις ενα βαζακι χαμηλο με τους σπορους [ σταρι - σπαστο καλαμποκι ] που το ταιζεις και αυτο θα τρωει οσο και οποτε θελει. Μην φοβασαι οτι θα φαει πολυ και θα παθει τιποτα. Μην ξεχνας να του εχεις παντα φρεσκο νερο να πινει οποτε θελει .

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Πετρο, δεν τρωει ακομα μονο του. του εχω βαλει σπορακια αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα, ουτε νερο πινει μονο του. 
οσο του ειχα νερακι δεν το αγγιζε, οταν του βουτηξα το ραμφος μεσα στο νερο ηπιε βεβαια μια φορα, αλλα δεν το κανει μονο του. :/
για αυτο το ταιζω με συριγγα. 
μπορω να του βαζω βεβαια ετσι μπας και αρχισει να το κανει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χλοη ακουσε τι σου λεει ο Πετρος γιατι εχει περιστερια και ξερει τι σου λεει.

Πετρο το πιτσουνι ειναι σε φωτογραφια σε αυτο το θεμα
Βρήκα νεοσσό περιστέρι τι να το ταίσω? 

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. :Happy0159:

----------


## pedrogall

Εαν δεν τρωει ακομη μονο του, τοτε δεν ειναι 30 ημερων, αλλα μικροτερο . Ταιζε το με σπορους [ σταρι] μεχρι να δεις οτι η γκουσα του γεμισε . Δωστου και νερακι μετα . Αφησε ομως το βαζακι με τους σπορους , και το νερο για να αρχισει να τρωει και να πινει μονο του.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ok! θα του εχω απο σημερα ενα βαζακι με νερακι και ενα με σπορακια να δω τι θα κανει! θενκ γιου!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χλοη τραβηξε ενα βιντεακι να δουμε την προσπαθια σου.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χλόη δεν παθαίνει τίποτα αλλά εάν είναι τριάντα ημερών δεν θα αργήσει η ώρα να μην χρειάζεται την βοήθειά σου, μάλλον είναι σοκαρισμένο.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

καλημερα! οκ θα τραβηξω ενα και θα το βαλω  :Happy:  

ε εκει, 27-30 ημερων κατι τετοιο. θα του βαζω παντως απο σημερα (ελειπα απο χθες και το φροντιζε η μαμα μου) ενα πιατακι σπορακια και νερακι για να αρχισει να τσιμπολογαει μονο του.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

λοιπον παιδια, το περιστερακι τελικα κατεληξε στην ΑΝΙΜΑ γιατι επρεπε να λειψω για 2 μερες και η μαμα μου δε μπορουσε να το ταιζει. της εδειξα αλλα δε μπορουσε με τα σωληνακια και τη συριγγα, την επιανε ανατριχιλα!
δυστυχως!! αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι σιγουρα καλα!

----------

